# Brisbance Waters 9/9/12



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally planned to try and get offshore but with iffy weather conditions and a long time since I last ventured out side I decided to play it safe and try the Brisbane Waters estuary system with my mate Marek (RevvedUp). After stopping along the way for brekky finally got to our destination and launched around 7:30am at the bottom of the tide. With forecasts of wind gusts around 10-15kn I also decided to take the PA sail for a spin but in the end concentrated more on the fishing with minimal sailing time.










I had my 2 light spin outfits with me for the day, 2-4kg 7' Berkley spin rods matched to 2500 reels, the lighter 4lb outfit with a vibe and the other slightly heavier 8lb outfit with a 4" Berkley power minnow in pumpkin seed on a ¼ oz jig head. All the fish hooked and caught on the day fell to the SP. 1st fish of the day was a bream around the 30cm mark which made it's way into the keeper net (I was after a feed for the family today) followed not long after by a nice 55cm flattie which was the fish of the day for me and a nice addition to the keeper net. It became quiet after that for a while during which I spotted a sea turtle lazily swimming around. Never seen one this far from the ocean before and I tried to come closer for a pic but the best I could get was the arch showing on the FF as it dived down on approach.










As the rising tide started to flow there was a peak period of about an hour where both Marek and I had the most hook ups of the day (I really need to plan my fishing trips more around tide times than just trying to get out of the house as early as I can before my 2 rug rats wake up!). What surprised me today was the number of dropped fish I had :? Even under constant tension and a steady drag I managed to drop at least half a dozen solid fish (guessing flathead by the fight), dunno why just the day for it I suppose... Another surprise was catching a decent whiting on the 4" power minnow. While I've caught them before on SPs, vibes and HBs, never on such a big plastic, and it too was caught during the 1 hour peak bite time.



















I persevered with the pumpkinseed power minnow and ended up with a couple more take home flatties before calling it a day around 3pm. All in all a great spring day to be on the water.

Can't wait to get out again

Marty


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

WELL DONE MATE,
Another month for me , Scope a new area for you ,Marty
cheers 
COATSEY1


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Good work Marty, things can only get better from here onwards. Nice feed there


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

looks like you had a great day out there Marty, well done gues BW is starting to fire up again with the warmer weather.

Cheers Dave


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dinner - a great mixed bag Marty. Well done.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Seems the water up there is wamer than down this way. The ocean is still 14oC. Even the whales are staying out wide. No hope of Flathead waking up just yet.

You get those days of ;osding everything, especially with flathead. Maybe one blunt jig head? They require quite a hard strike to set the hook through that tough upper lip.


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice one marty, the old pumpkinseed minnow just seems to produce in that spot.


----------

